# I Feel Kind Of..."dirty"



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We went to look at Class A's and C's today - just looking, but wow - some of those things are sweeeeeeeeet! Funny though - we only found 1 Class C with bunks (23' Winnebago "View") and 1 Class A (35' Winnebago "Sightseer"). We couldn't go over about 30' on our RV pad, though


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We like looking....it makes us really appreciate the OB and there isnt anything out there we would want to pay for - WE LOVE OUR OB - its just so satisfying and validating


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Scrib said:


> We went to look at Class A's and C's today - just looking, but wow - some of those things are sweeeeeeeeet! Funny though - we only found 1 Class C with bunks (23' Winnebago "View") and 1 Class A (35' Winnebago "Sightseer"). We couldn't go over about 30' on our RV pad, though


I feel kinda dirty just reading this...









It's OK though, everybody does it... Well that's what I tell myself anyway!

MaeJae


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL I don't feel dirty at all - we love our Winnebago.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh, heh - yeah we could just move into that 35J, that thing's awesome!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bad habit to get into, you go out to "just look" at rv's or trucks and all of the sudden money starts flying out of your wallet. Kind of like going to the shelter to "just look" at puppies.

Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Bad habit to get into, you go out to "just look" at rv's or trucks and all of the sudden money starts flying out of your wallet. Kind of like going to the shelter to "just look" at puppies.
> 
> Mike


How true, how true!

Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We went looking a few weeks ago at a RV show...did not buy anything but a couple of hot dogs...and a raffle ticket for a HUGE tool box. Had fun though ...saw some great 5ers including the Sydney roo 5er. Decided for now we like what we have.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...thats why I din't go







I know I would be putting the 25 rss up for sale! I am not a car person...meaning I don't care what I drive...but when it comes to TT's I'll work 3 jobs to get a new one!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Bad habit to get into, you go out to "just look" at rv's or trucks and all of the sudden money starts flying out of your wallet. Kind of like going to the shelter to "just look" at puppies.
> 
> Mike


How true, how true!

Darlene
[/quote]
yeah, that's why there is a diesel with our name on it....







but I haven't given them the $ yet, still trying to digest it! Rick is walking around in la la land with testerone coming out his ears.......Rick?Rick?earth to Rick. Do you really want to work until you are 345 years old??








will decide for sure by weeks end.......just do it Tawnya, you only live once....right? diesels last forever Tawnya.Think of the power. Mileage will improve when it's broke in. Oh....the voices in my head won't shut up!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sleecjr said:


> I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


Thats a sweet rig.. A Cat with an Allison.. 30000 gvw.. You'd be king of the road in that!

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


Very nice.

How many green backs did they want for that puppy?


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We went to an RV show yesterday and man do the Class C's look nice. But my wife said we can trade our '05 21 RS in for the '07 23 KRS...so we will be looking...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When I looked at it I was really surprised that the GPS is optional.

Do they think it might add too many $$$$$$$$$ to the cost, or do they just need SOMETHING to be optional?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


Very nice.

How many green backs did they want for that puppy?
[/quote]

$213000 for the big one loaded. A lot, but not as much as i thought.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We love looking at other RV's. Every now and then, you get a good idea for a mod to the outback. We can't wait to see the Roo 5er.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> LOL I don't feel dirty at all - we love our Winnebago.


Very nice indeed. We toured a 35J at the Pomona CA RV show this weekend. It was "move-in ready"


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Very nice indeed. We toured a 35J at the Pomona CA RV show this weekend. It was "move-in ready"


 You know the funny thing was I had friends we met on PopUpTimes call me last weekend after they saw my posts on RV.net about our rig - we hadn't seen or talked to them in nearly 3 years, alas they are looking at the 35J too. They were great camping friends when we lived in CA too. We ran into another 35J owner while camping on our last trip, the bunk floor plans seem to have struck a sales nerve for the manufactures... hard to believe it took them so long to come up with a bunk bed floorplan in a motorhome.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


Very nice.

How many green backs did they want for that puppy?
[/quote]

$213000 for the big one loaded. A lot, but not as much as i thought.
[/quote]

Hey Lee...which model did you like? I went in all of them.........WOW! Today I got mail from Suncoast...about a 10 page ad for their big sale....I think they have some of those on sale. Let me know which model, length and fuel type and I will check it for you....I double checked and Ocean Grove in St. Augustine is the closest dealer...other then a dealer in Lake City. My bad.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I know what you mean. I saw THIS at the show and i cant stop thinking about it. This thing was very nice.


Very nice.

How many green backs did they want for that puppy?
[/quote]

$213000 for the big one loaded. A lot, but not as much as i thought.
[/quote]

Hey Lee...which model did you like? I went in all of them.........WOW! Today I got mail from Suncoast...about a 10 page ad for their big sale....I think they have some of those on sale. Let me know which model, length and fuel type and I will check it for you....I double checked and Ocean Grove in St. Augustine is the closest dealer...other then a dealer in Lake City. My bad.
[/quote]

I like the tropi-cal lx t391, but its not in the cards for a long while. As of last friday Amy is a stay at home mom. So all new toys are on hold untill we see how it goes.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I saw the craziest 5th wheel floorplan from Newmar the other day...








A bunkhouse with dual slides???? 2 bedrooms, 1 and 1/2 bath??? Sheesh!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scrib said:


> I saw the craziest 5th wheel floorplan from Newmar the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we looked at some tt that had bunk slides,nice! in one the bathroom was in the same area so it was like big bedroom with master bath in there. Cool!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Scrib said:


> I saw the craziest 5th wheel floorplan from Newmar the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We looked at that FW - it would be perfect for our family, but if you use all those beds, the truck that you have to have to pull the RV wont hold all of the people - My family could all fit in a truck, but kids would touch and that is a family rule







NO KIDS TOUCH IN THE CAR


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> We looked at that FW - it would be perfect for our family, but if you use all those beds, the truck that you have to have to pull the RV wont hold all of the people - My family could all fit in a truck, but kids would touch and that is a family rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just let one or two ride in the trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Pakeboy2 said:


> We went to an RV show yesterday and man do the Class C's look nice. But my wife said we can trade our '05 21 RS in for the '07 23 KRS...so we will be looking...


AHHHHHHh....that's how ya' do it! Look at the REALLY big ones, sound serious, look very disappointed that they aren't as excited about the idea....and the one you _really_ want becomes attractive to them, eh? Note made


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jedmunson said:


> I saw the craziest 5th wheel floorplan from Newmar the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We looked at that FW - it would be perfect for our family, but if you use all those beds, the truck that you have to have to pull the RV wont hold all of the people - My family could all fit in a truck, but kids would touch and that is a family rule







NO KIDS TOUCH IN THE CAR








[/quote]
MOMMMMMM!! HE TOUCHED ME! EWWWWW! SHE TOUCHED ME FIRST! DID NOT! DID TOO! MOMMMMMMM!!! SHE'S LYING!! AM NOT!! ARE TOOO!!!!!!!! (sound familiar from past or present?







)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I went into the Newmar 5'ers a couple of weeks ago....very...very... nice. I also went into a Reserve 5'er made by Americamp...which...well usually Americamp does nothing for me...the Reserve is another story though...it has all the bells and whistles and feels/sppears solid as a rock. Oddly I do not get excited by Montana 5th wheels... for my taste they seem too frumpy. My brother and sister N law just left this morning...they were in my yard 11 days with their 40 foot Newmar Mountainaire diesel pusher Motorhome .......I don't want one though...too big. We are still investigating smaller campers,


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm with you - at some point it becomes less "camping" and more like a mobile home.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is an awesome floor plan














- I can feel the bug again.

Thor


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I saw the craziest 5th wheel floorplan from Newmar the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We looked at that FW - it would be perfect for our family, but if you use all those beds, the truck that you have to have to pull the RV wont hold all of the people - My family could all fit in a truck, but kids would touch and that is a family rule







NO KIDS TOUCH IN THE CAR








[/quote]
MOMMMMMM!! HE TOUCHED ME! EWWWWW! SHE TOUCHED ME FIRST! DID NOT! DID TOO! MOMMMMMMM!!! SHE'S LYING!! AM NOT!! ARE TOOO!!!!!!!! (sound familiar from past or present?







)
[/quote]
Remembering what it was like in the back of my mom's firebird growing up....





















decided I can actually improve something over how I was raised









With the oldest on the back bench, and the boys in captain chairs that recline, the Excursion is a VAST IMPROVEMENT over the back of the firebird with my brother


----------

